# unstrange



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

How about a thread on somebody you like? Always more mature, useful, productive.

OK


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I love White Bird


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i forgot this one:devil:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

It's enough for today


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> It's enough for today


one more and i am done "K"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Casebearer said:


> I love White Bird


Me too, but I have Sam Bush's recording, which I really enjoy. Love Savoy Brown as well.

And Low Spark... is my favorite Traffic album.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

sometimes we forget about these guys


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------

